# Oakly's Dad Big Winner Of Ryley"s Run Quilt



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Hope you guys are having fun and wishing I was there.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Woohoooo! Congratulations! I too am wishing I could be there but we will be wearing our RR gear tomorrow & being there in spirit.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats Rob..Im sure you will enjoy it .....Post pictures....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Congrats Rob..Im sure you will enjoy it .....Post pictures....


Mary, flashes were going all over the place all night long. So I am sure there will be photos either tomorrow or Sunday night. But they will be on. Brinkley met her twin sister tonight in Moverking's Sadie. They looked identical together. LOL!!! Too funny


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Mary, flashes were going all over the place all night long. So I am sure there will be photos either tomorrow or Sunday night. But they will be on. Brinkley met her twin sister tonight in Moverking's Sadie. They looked identical together. LOL!!! Too funny


Glad to hear everyone is having a good time.... and did u get pictures of them together..... Let me know how everything goes tomorrow.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wait to go Rob.....lucky guy!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Rob, that is an awsome prize you've won and definitely one to be proud of.
Looking forward to seeing all the pics from this GReat event !!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go Rob!!!!!.......Oakley must be thrilled too!!!!! Lotsof pics please!!!!!!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!! Couldn't have gone to a better person!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I am just thrilled for Rob! That is terrific news! What a beautiful quilt indeed. I am sure it will be displayed with great pride. Congratulations Rob!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Rob!!!! What a perfect way to start the weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations...... I bet you will really enjoy this prize.....


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats! It's always nice when you "know" the person who wins a prize.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Rob!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NO FAIR!!!!! You already have Oakly - and now you have the quilt!!!!!! Way to go Rob - congratulations - I'm sure it will get good use on those cold Maine nights.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congratulations! I think that you and Oakly should hang it on the wall with a big stick at the top!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Couldn't have gone to a nicer man/dog duo! Congratulations Oaklys's Dad.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was thrilled to receive such and awesome quilt. It will indeed be displayed with pride in a place of honor in my home. Today was great too with an incredible turnout of people and dogs!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! It's always nice when it's someone you kinda "know".


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations Rob,

You get to have fun and get prizes tooall while serving a great cause. What a lucky guy you are. I would get one of those quilt hangers and hang it on the wall and display with pride. And in the winter curl up under it while chatting with your friends here.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The quilt was beautiful again this year!!! Congrats to Rob! Couldn't have gone to a nicer guy!


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Rob!!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations Rob!! I can't wait to see pictures of it. Sounds like you all had a fantastic time.


----------

